# Gaming Notebook/ Desktop Ersatz



## MrReal1ty (21. August 2011)

Hi,

wie aus dem Titel zu entnehmen ist suche ich ein Notebook. Ein Desktop PC würde sich nicht lohnen, da ich für's Studium sicherlich ab und zu mal flexibel sein muss (auch wenn's beim Desktop PC sicherlich mehr für's Geld gibt) Leider hab ich aufgehört mich näher mit Hardware usw. zu beschäftigen nachdem ich mir meinen neuen PC gekauft hat... (damals 8800GTX, ist also ne Weile her)

Also was will ich damit machen?

Hab zur Zeit ein Auge auf Skyrim und BF3 geworfen, beide Spiele sagen mir optisch und spielerisch sehr zu - fressen aber sicherlich viel Leistung. Der Laptop sollte also schon ein bisschen was auf dem Kasten haben.
Videobearbeitung - After Effects/Sony Vegas und so nen Kram -> verbraucht ebenfalls Leistung...

Preis?

1000 - 1200€ 

Zeitraum?

Spätestens Mitte Oktober hätte ich das Ding gerne, ansonsten flippe ich glaube ich aus, in der Studentenbude :>


Aufgrund der übergroßen Auswahl habe ich keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll... deswegen ja der Thread 
In der engeren Auswahl steht manchmal (manchmal dann wieder nicht XD) das Teil hier: 
GX680R-i7129LW7P

Bitte helft mir  

LG Flo


----------



## K3n$! (21. August 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 


Ich würde dir empfehlen, einen Spiele PC für 800€ zu kaufen und dazu ein 13,3" Subnotebook fürs Studium zu nehmen. 
Da hast du 300 mal mehr Leistung und bis flexibel unterwegs. 

Gerade wenn du BF3 genießen möchtest, brauchst du schon einen leitstungsstarken 4 Kerner. 
Ein Notebook hängt da sehr hinterher, da die CPUs und GPUs nicht gleichwertig mit ihren Desktop-Pendants mithalten können.


----------



## MrReal1ty (21. August 2011)

Daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. 
Die Sache ist die, dass ich nicht allzu weit von zuhause entfernt studiere und dadurch relativ oft nach Hause fahre und dort hätte ich dann ja nur meinen "alten" PC...

Hmm.. das ist aber auch verzwickt


----------



## -Phoenix- (21. August 2011)

Moin
Also so wie das bei dir klingt hast du dich schon für ein Notebook entschieden . 
Hast du bei deinem Studium Zugang zu MSDNAA ? Oder brauchst du ein Notebook mit Windows ?
Ich würde dir das Notebook von mySn empfehlen:

                                                    M4S XMG P501 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
•  39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD Non-Glare (1920*1080) mit LED - Backlight
• NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M 1536MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2630QM - 2,00 - 2,90GHz 6MB
•  4GB (2x2048) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
•  DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
• Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (inkl. Bluetooth)
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P501 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

BF3 wirdst du damit sicherlich spielen können aber halt nicht in maximalen Details.

lg.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Also, für 1000-1200€ kriegst Du ein Laptop, das nicht mal so gut ist wie ein PC für 400-500€. 
Lies dazu auch mal hier: Kaufberatung zu Gaming-Notebooks: Was leisten sie, für wen lohnen sich welche Geräte? 


Daher würde ICH das geld auf Laptop+PC verteilen. Entweder für Studium nur ein "Officelaptop" und für zu Hause den alten PC weiternutzen bzw. aufrüsten, oder  - wenn Du dann halt doch mal auch "unterwegs" oder in der Studentenbude unbedingt spielen willst, ein "mittelgutes" Spielenotebook, wo Du aktuelle Spiele zwar höchstens noch auf mittleren Details spielen kannst, aber dafür dann auch nur 600-700€ ausgibst und vom Rest Deinen PC ein wenig modernisierst. Für die gesparten 500€ kannst Du zb auf AMD-Basis Board (80€), 8GB RAM (40€), CPU X4 955 (90€) holen, das sind grad mal 210€. Dazu ne Graka zwischen 140€ und 250€, je nach Anspruch. Selbst wenn ein neues Netzteil nötig wäre, bist Du dann erst bei 500€. Damit hast dann ein Notebook, das pasabel zum spielen ist, UND einen PC, der deutlich besser als jedes aktuell erhältliche Markennotebook ist. Da würdest Du dann selbst mit nem 2000€-Notebook nicht rankommen. 

Als Notebook kriegst Du für 700€ was mit ner nvidia 540m oder vlt auch ner mobilen AMD 6850 (die hat nix mit der desktop-6850 zu tun, ist aber ganz o.k)


----------



## MrReal1ty (23. August 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Also der Artikel hat mich letzendlich überzeugt, mir nur ein günstiges Notebook (300 - 400€) zu kaufen und dann den Rest für einen ordentlichen Desktop PC auszugeben.
Dann werde ich wohl Abstriche machen müssen - kann man nicht änderen, aber wenn ein ordentliches Gaming Notebook so teuer ist, dann führt kein Weg um diese Lösung drum herum.
Vllt. werde ich dann nochmal nen Thread in der Kaufberatung von PC's öffnen  Aber alles zu seiner Zeit.

MfG Real


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2011)

Da hast du dich richtig entschieden. 

Was möchtest du denn für ein Notebook haben ?
Größe, Display-Typ, CPU, mit oder ohne richtige Grafikkarte, usw.


----------



## MrReal1ty (23. August 2011)

Gute Frage. 
Da es ja nun kein Gaming Notebook werden soll sondern wirklich nur eins für unterwegs und Uni nicht größer als 15,6".
CPU und Grafikkarte muss ich dann gucken - gehe jetzt im September mal nebenberuflich arbeiten und dann werd ich schauen was das Konto so hergibt. Im Moment denke ich ja an um die 300-400€, da kann man denke ich schon iwas erwarten wo zumindest CS:S und Co. laufen. 
Aber das werde ich wahrscheinlich jetzt erst auf Ende September verlegen.
Ich weiß ja wie schnelllebig die Computerbranche ist und das die Preise manchmal relativ schnell fallen


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2011)

Das stimmt. 
Wenn du erst Ende September kaufst, dann fallen die Preise sicherlich noch einmal.


----------



## MrReal1ty (23. August 2011)

Ich werde dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit irgendeinen Thread im Bereich Desktop aufmachen... vllt. auch hier, weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht schreib ich dir dann auch einfach ne PM, wenn es dir Recht ist


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2011)

PM ist kein Thema. 
Für das Notebook hier den Thread und für den Komplett PC bei der Kaufberatung für Komplett PCs.


----------



## MrReal1ty (26. September 2011)

So langsam ist es soweit, aber bitte VERGESST das eigentlich Thema des Threads  - ich habe mich, wie schon geschrieben, dazu entschieden mir nen günstigen Laptop und nen Desktop PC zu kaufen.

Ich werde dann, sobald ich ne Wohnung gefunden habe^^, auch einen Thread im Desktop-PC Bereich eröffnen.

Also was suche ich jetzt: LAPTOP + Drucker!

Die zwei Sachen brauche ich jetzt schon, unabhängig von der Wohnung^^.
Preislich sollte sich beides zusammen bitte um 300 - 350 € abspielen. Ich denke dass ist vollkommen ausreichend. Je günstiger, desto besser.
Der Laptop wird nur für Standartsachen verwendet - Surfen, Musik, Filme, Office Zeugs usw.

Genial wäre es, wenn ihr mir nen Laptop in dem Preissegment empfehlen könntet, der auch CSS abspielt! (da ich sowieso mit ESL Settings spiele und die Grafik auf low setze, geht es mir da nicht um Schönheit, es soll nur laufen)

Bildschirm sollte so 15,6" groß sein, denke ich.

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen, also immer her damit


----------



## K3n$! (27. September 2011)

Ich würde so in diese Richtung gehen: 

MSI CR620-i3723FD (00168182-SKU11) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für mich wäre es immer wichtig, dass die Geräte bei heutiger Qualität immer mindestens 24 Monate Garantie mitbringen. 
Des Weiteren wäre ein Core i3 nicht verkehrt. 
Mit der standard - HD Grafik sollte CSS eigentlich auch laufen. 

Beim Drucker würde ich in die Richtung Brother tendieren. 
Wir hatten früher 2 HP Drucker und totaler Mist (Patronen sau teuer und keine guten und günstigen Alternativen).
Jetzt haben wir einen Netzwerkdrucker von Brother und Patronen vom Alternativanbieter. Läuft 1a und ist wesentlich billiger.

Wenn dir die Garantiezeit eher egal ist, dann kannst du ja auch mal ein Auge auf das Gerät werfen: 

Lenovo IBM B570, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 2048MB, 320GB (M58EEGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Günstiger geht es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht. 
Eine gewisse Leistung sollte das Notebook schon haben und da sind die Core i3s echt gut.


----------



## MrReal1ty (27. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Die beiden Laptops gefallen mir  Tendiere, aber - wegen der Garantie, mehr zum MSI, zumal ich MSI als Marke auch unterstütze und favorisiere 

Beim Drucker werd ich mich weiterhin umschauen, soll ja kein allzu teurer sein, da ich ihn nicht soo oft brauchen werde. 
Scannen und drucken sollte er halt können, aber hauptsächlich Text, weniger Bilder.


----------



## K3n$! (27. September 2011)

Beim Drucker würde ich so in diese Richtung gehen: 

Brother DCP-195C, Tinte (DCP195CG1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der nutzt die gleichen Patronen wie meiner, soweit ich weiß.
Da kosten 20 Patronen (8x black, 4x cyan, 4x yellow, 4x magenta) 20€ bei Amazon. 
1a Qualität und die halten sehr lang, weil mehr drin ist als in der normalen. 
Meiner hat 63€ gekostet und hat noch einen Netzwerkanschluss (Brother DCP-365N)


----------



## MrReal1ty (27. September 2011)

Gefällt mir  Danke dir.
Na mal schauen was es wird^^


----------

